# Mag arrived this morning



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The new mag arrived this morning, another quality issue.  Top quality. Thanks for all involved [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Mine too! Looks fab guys...another cracking read. [smiley=book2.gif]

(Who is that fat bird in the back...??  )


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Got mine also, woop woop  

Paul


----------



## 610kev (Oct 5, 2009)

i got mine this morning ---------thanks for all concerned with the mag -------------kev


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

mine too fab work again 
great spread mark well done :wink:


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

My first 'new' issue as a TTOC member arrived today   
Superb production...many thanks to all involved [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Rich


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Both of mine arrived today too! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looks like it will be a good read as usual, but the second could be a bit repetitive. :roll:


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

got mine too, good read. i like the pictures from blackpool


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine arrived this morning, great effort by the team, super read.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

AbsoluTTely fantastic as usual [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

j8keith said:


> Mine arrived this morning, great effort by the team, super read.


I have just noted it says "Issue 20 Spring 2010"


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep good read 

The allignment feature is superb 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

j8keith said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived this morning, great effort by the team, super read.
> ...


First prize for spotting John's mistake!

It's is obviously issue 22, but this was missed.

Have a look at the top of the contents page and you'll time travel some more


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Nem said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > j8keith said:
> ...


haha, oh yeah!

I take it all back! i want a refund! :twisted:

:lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Aye...... John struggles to count past 22, hence why we seem to have gone back in time


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine came today aswell. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He ran out of fingers and toes :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Another excellent mag.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Aye...... John struggles to count past 22, hence why we seem to have gone back in time


Its ever since he was 22 scouse and his true loved dumped him


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Received mine today, Thanks to all the *TTOC members*, without us there'd be no mag.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine too, will have a look tomorrow


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mine's not arrived yet  

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

conlechi said:


> mine's not arrived yet
> 
> Mark


Thats the Welsh for you

**CAN OF WORM ALERT!!! WARNING!!! WARNING!!!**

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine hasn't arrived yet , in fact can't remember the last one that arrived in the post. :roll:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Mine in and great as usual thanks!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > mine's not arrived yet
> ...


Oi :evil: :wink:

i thought it might have been because i am going to the dark side and there is lots of MK1's in this issue :wink:

Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Aye...... John struggles to count past 22, hence why we seem to have gone back in time


It's a wibbley wobbley timey wimey thing :wink:  :roll:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Another excellent read    

Thanks to all of the Team [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Josh


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet , in fact can't remember the last one that arrived in the post. :roll:


Surely yours "arrived" whem you drove it home :wink:


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

I got mine Good read and worth being the the club for. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Double Oi :evil: :evil:

Must be a Welsh thing Paul because mine hasn't arrived either.God the sheep are slow around here these days! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Jamo8 said:


> Double Oi :evil: :evil:
> 
> Must be a Welsh thing Paul because mine hasn't arrived either.God the sheep are slow around here these days! :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was originally going to say it must be something to do with the sheep, but i didnt want to offend anyone too much, thanks for taking the words out of my mouth :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > Double Oi :evil: :evil:
> ...


Glad I could help mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] It's arrived! Off to read it now,thanks to all involved


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Most enjoyable mag this month, like the new format, not so much heavy stuff, just enough to keep the boffins happy :lol: 
Very well done, so easy to read, but a lot of work goes into it [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
TTFN


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Still waiting for mine [smiley=juggle.gif]

Mark


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Read and read again  another quality issue and well done getting it out so speedily considering the technical issues encountered 

It gave me a real tingle reading the articles I had written, I feel almost famous  :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Read and read again  another quality issue and well done getting it out so speedily considering the technical issues encountered
> 
> It gave me a real tingle reading the articles I had written, I feel almost famous  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Awwwwwww, dont you feel proud   :-*


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YES !

got mine this after noon , postman arrived around 4pm :? , more like the pony express here in these parts :lol:

Looks like another great issue 8)

I will have to wait to read mine a bit later though , got the guys from Redline Magazine coming to do a photo shoot of my TT this evening 8)

Mark


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Read mine from cover to cover and lots of pic's of my TT another great mag guys thanks.

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Everybody seems to have the mag apart from me.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Got mine last Friday, good read again guys, well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Everybody seems to have the mag apart from me.


Mk1's first then MK2's well second :wink:

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Daz you are on very thin ice me thinks!


----------



## valleysboy (Mar 16, 2010)

My 1st ! lol arived too thanks all


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Daz you are on very thin ice me thinks!


You can read mine buddy pal mate. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I opened mine up last night after getting home from a weekend away. It's a real deja-vu experience for me, having written a fair chunk of it and proof-read most of the rest. In fact, I was surprised to see the Portmeiron piece as I'd convinced myself it had already been published!

Anyway, I have to say I'm always mightily impressed with the way it is put together. I've written for various magazines (some of whom actually pay!) and even those 'professional' publications often don't measure-up to the standard of quality of absoluTTe. The presentation and design are superb and John and everyone on the team involved in producing it should be justly proud of their efforts - well deserving of the awards it wins.

It really is great to see your own work in print in such a good quality magazine, so if you think you have anything that may be of interest to the rest of us give it a go and send it in!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Read and read again  another quality issue and well done getting it out so speedily considering the technical issues encountered
> ...


Sad but true  I will be taking my copy along to the MK TTOC meeting tonight so that any non TTOC members can see what they are missing out on 

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


For gods sake Charlie you will frighten them all off [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I think the magazine is the least of our problems there Les


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

UKRPG said:


> I think the magazine is the least of our problems there Les


Shut it the pair of you :roll: :lol: and might I add a recent quote from the MK TTOC meet post (which is happening tonight I might add)

"Have a goo done tonight - gutted I cant be there :x " Ring any bells Ricardo me old son 

I thought I might take a few of the back issues too, as for me the Mag is probably the best "visual" benefit of being a member and it may help entice a few stragglers 

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Yup, got mine on Friday.
Great read, well done again guys! :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Charlie said:


> I will be taking my copy along to the MK TTOC meeting tonight


Can you tear the back page out first..?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie: nice to see me and the policeman! Friendly chap! I go upstairs to buy some drinks for my return ferry to Geneva and come down to desolation and a pair of cops talking about the QS and what seemed hardly illegal! Welcome to TT in the UK, thanks for a Warm welcome, Charlie next time I am in fear of who will greet me the new PM heading the BNP?

The GF had a giggle.

Great mag chaps, got it almost same time as the rest of you here overseas!

I found one TT owner here in geneva and we plan to drive the Alps close to home as unique foreign members of TT forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wallstreet said:


> Great mag chaps, got it almost same time as the rest of you here overseas!


There a reason for that , I posted the international ones :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> There a reason for that , I posted the international ones


Merci beaucoup!

Charlie, don't ever lose the TM beard (trademark)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallstreet said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > There a reason for that , I posted the international ones
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That's not a beard hes got his ferkin head on upside down. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

